

Whats your Startup / App Ideas for 2013? - mbchandar

share your startup / app ideas for 2013.... whats the trends?
======
kevinyun
An app that motivates you to go to the gym. Challenge friends on gym check-
ins, and win their money when they don't go.

We're launching for Android on new year's day! (<http://fitsby.com> if
anyone's interested)

~~~
onlyup
Seems very interesting. Just checked the business model and if people use it
repeatedly (not just one wager) this could make a lot of money. Good luck!

------
onlyup
A fashion/clothes recommendation engine. I was going to start it earlier this
year but got discouraged when I say another startup was much further ahead
with their product. Haven't heard much of them since so I think the market is
still there. Maybe that.. maybe not though.

------
eduardordm
I plan to create a bitcoin bank that allows you to use Visa debit cards to
make transactions and withdraw cash from regular ATMs.

It will work just like your regular debit card works when you are in a foreign
country, the conversion will happen in 'real time'.

------
mbchandar
A motoapp that improves your lifetime of your vehicle... be it car / bike.

~~~
marquis
That would be a killer app, I'd pay for this.

------
RDDavies
Disrupting the restaurant experience. From discovery, to ordering, to service,
to receipts. Pretty much everything to do with it is broken and inefficient,
so lots of work to be done.

~~~
onlyup
Moving in on the fast food ordering online services like just-eat.com or do
you mean something else?

------
bjoe_lewis
A Photo Track Mobile App, essentially a life history Log.

------
dgudkov
Functional-style replacement for Excel.

~~~
splatcollision
Like Soulver?

<http://www.acqualia.com/soulver/>

~~~
dgudkov
Not really. More focus on working with tables and reusable custom named
functions which operate with one or several columns. General idea is that a
new table is some function of an existing one.

------
mjhea0
Crowd Hosting - pool money together, use interest to fund hosting

SalesForce Themes and Skins

------
needleme
An app called "Flyer" to browse through events in your city

------
ninthfrank07
A real estate marketplace.

~~~
muruke
I really want to disrupt the real estate market. Real estate agents in
particular. I think it is a broken system, especially on the rental side.

Never dug into the law (here in Australia) but I want to make available the
tool for people the manage their own properties, some standard rental
contracts etc.

People already look for property online, then you have to deal with the
agents, you should just be able to deal with the one - hopefully trusted -
site. You search, find, go to a open inspection, apply online, get notified
that you have it. Get sent contracts etc. Organise a meet for keys and
signing. You'll then manage communication through that with the owner or a
proxy.

You'd need to hire a bunch of resources that are vented to do open inspections
and manage some calls etc. but on scale they'd be cheaper than a bunch on real
estate agents.

~~~
splatcollision
Find the "international association of home inspectors" or the equivalent.
Talk to them, talk to their members, about how much work you'll be sending
them.

You don't need to hire them - just subcontract with them. Kinda like what Home
Depot does for installation work - they have a vetted network of contractors
around the country that they schedule...

Good luck

~~~
avalore
In the UK the "home inspectors" (we call them Inventory Clerks) are quite
often the letting agents as well.

In fact, with smartphones/apps many letting agents are doing these jobs in-
house.

Disclaimer: I'm a co-founder of <https://www.lettingcheck.com>, so get quite a
good overview of what the industry is doing.

------
sharemywin
drive up attendant-less coffee kiosk

~~~
jpdevereaux
Trying to dry up the hipster job market, are we?

